# Some UFOs and a Spoiler



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

Here are some projects I've managed to finish:
A throw for my sister
{http://i1221.photobucket.com/albums/dd463/Chixarecute/CherylsQuilt2012.jpg

A holiday wall hanging
{http://i1221.photobucket.com/albums/dd463/Chixarecute/Christmaswallhanging.jpg

Table mats
{http://i1221.photobucket.com/albums/dd463/Chixarecute/BirdhouseRunner.jpg

{http://i1221.photobucket.com/albums/dd463/Chixarecute/SnowmanRunner.jpg


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

Someday, I WILL remember how to post photos. Can't find the instructions when I need them.


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

AACK! ID10T error


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

and for the Forum Quilt:
{(url)http://i1221.photobucket.com/albums/dd463/Chixarecute/GentsFancy.jpg

{(url)http://i1221.photobucket.com/albums/dd463/Chixarecute/Summerwind.jpg


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

Third time with this post:
{(url)http://i1221.photobucket.com/albums/dd463/Chixarecute/GentsFancy.jpg

{(url)http://i1221.photobucket.com/albums/dd463/Chixarecute/Summerwind.jpg


----------



## RedDirt Cowgirl (Sep 21, 2010)

Think here's what's missing to show your photos:
[ img]put your link here[/ img]


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

Thanks, RD Cowgirl!!!

placemat


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

Another placemat


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

Wall hanging


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

Throw quilt I made for my sister, this is the cheater panel quilt I agonized over before, during, and after cutting it apart and sewing it back up. I think it took me about 1.5 years. :/ The throw is about 40"x49".


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

Those all look great. I love that birdhouse fabric. And on your sisters quilt, did you just cut out the larger squares, and add different borders, then sew them back together? It look really nice--I hope she loves it.


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

Yes, I cut apart the panel, added some filler blocks, sashed, etc. There are only 4 filler blocks, one used an egg from the panel. 

I should mention, I posted the spoiler pics in a different thread.


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

Do you have a longarm quilting machine? I love the quilting on that last one.


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

Oh, no, I don't do that. I'm not a quilter, I'm a piecer!

I send it out - a former co-worker from way back now does quilting, so she gets all my business (well, all 1 every 1-2 years!). The pattern is a bit hard to see, but I blame that on the top pattern - too many lights and darks. The back is a dusty teal all over paisley pattern that is identical to the green and blue paisley on the left and right borders...and the quilting is even hard to see on that. My next projects will have less patterning on the back side.

Thanks, Ruby. If you have a chance to look up patterns with your machine, see if you can find one called Lime Tree. That's a nice pattern, too. I'm not sure the name of this one.

I'm not a quilter, I'm a piecer!


----------



## MacaReenie (Mar 1, 2008)

Wow..you've been busy!!! Those throws are wonderful. The nights here are getting down right cold and those make me wanna snuggle right into them!!! The table mats are great, too. Isn't it wonderful when you look around your home and see those touches that only you could make? Great job on all!!!


----------

